#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Вынужденное...

## Юй Кан

В теме "Академик Зализняк о любительской лингвистике" на итоговый пост BTR'а сразу никак отвечать не стал, попросив модератора сначала оценить этот пост, а потом -- удалить всю нашу полемику с BTR в этой теме. Но поскольку ничего, кроме удаления в итоговом послании Алексея цепочки его явных проекций/подтасовок, не последовало, отвечу развёрнуто (чего избегал в теме), одним отдельным постом на все им предъявленные мне там обвинения, являющиеся, по сути, _поклёпами, затрагивающим мою честь как переводчика_.




> Сообщение от *BTR* (#89)
> Вы везде навязчиво в переводах игнорируете мнение буддийских ученых и монахов и вставляете свое толкование. Вы привели в доказательство Вашей точки зрения только те сутты/сутры, которые сами же и переводили. При этом, Вы, вместо дословного перевода точки зрения переводчиков на английский (того же Д.Т. Судзуки), игнорируете его перевод, и вставляете свое "татхагата - достигший таковости" 
> 
> Сообщение от *BTR* (#91)
> Почитал Ваши споры насчет перевода слова salla, прочитал Ваш перевод ланкаватары ("на основе" перевода Д.Т. Судзуки, без малейшего указания, где Вы несете отсебятину в переводе, основанную только на Ваших представлениях)


Враньё.
1. В подтверждение точки зрения, которой придерживаюсь, как уже не раз повторял в той же теме (посты ##69, 77, 79), приводил не только свои переводы.
2. В ходе спора/обсуждения того или иного перевода (не только своего, кстати), как это было и с обсуждением salla, непременно учитываю чьи бы то ни было _аргументированные_ мнения, соответствующие не просто словарям/словарю, но прежде всего -- *контексту* сутты/сутры, обычно исправляя или уточняя вариант, предложенный мною.
3. Сам термин "татхагата" в текстах перевода давал и даю как есть. Традиционный перевод "татхагата" был мною указан в примечании к первой главе, с которой и следует начинать чтение сутры:



> _Татха-гата_ («так, таковость» + «достигший») — достигший Таковости или — ясного ви'дения вещей/дхарм такими, как они есть; один из эпитетов достигших Полного Освобождения. Кроме того, традиционно этот эпитет принято переводить как «Так пришедший, Так ушедший»."


Собственный же вариант перевода этого термина предложил и использовал (никому ничего не навязывая : ) как соответствующий контексту Ланкаватары.
4. Перевод Ланкаватары делался мною не "на основе перевода Судзуки", а -- прямо с оригинала.




> Сообщение от *BTR* (#91)
> Вас перепроверять и перепроверять.


К _локальным_ сверкам (а не проверкам или перепроверкам : ) перевода Судзуки с оригинальным текстом мне пришлось прибегнуть, поскольку переводить-то Лс начинал именно с варианта Судзуки и даже перевёл на русский примерно полторы главы (до сих зачем-то хранятся на харде как память : ), но потом оставил это путь, убедившись, что местами Судзуки переводит не с оригинала, а с кит. переводов, что, кстати, он сам и указывает в примечаниях.
И дальше пришлось взяться уже за текст санскритский, делая собственный перевод и сверяя его с переводами Судзуки, Токивы и даже, было дело, -- с переводом одной гатхи, на французский %).
Что до "проверять/перепроверять" (не меня, а мои переводы текстов, да? : ) -- предлагал касательно Лс: сначала (когда были великие сложности с первой главой) -- в приватной переписке с двумя знатоками санскрита (увы, помощи было -- всего ничего: все люди заняты своими делами, не до меня им и, тем более, не до Лс), а потом и в БФ, с тем же успехом. Но если кто отважится (NB:у меня самого ушло на работу с Лс целых три года, без серьёзных отвлечений на что-либо ещё, почему и в БФ начал _регулярно_ писать/отвечать неск. лет спустя после регистрации) -- буду глубоко признателен.




> Сообщение от *BTR* (#91)
> Сколько из-за таких трактовщиков проблем в работе бывает, когда по неаккуратным переводам людей, которым плевать на все, кроме своих взглядов, запарывали дорогое оборудование, поскольку переводчик даже не усомнился в своем "точном знании значений слов".


И с этой демагогической экстраполяцией -- не ко мне. Несколько раз -- давно ещё -- помогал знакомым и друзьям с переводом тех. документации (с польск. и англ.), в т.ч. на комп. оборудование, и никаких нареканий или претензий ко мне не было. : )




> Сообщение от *BTR* (#91)
> Желаю Вам скорейшего пробуждения и постижения таковости.


Лично BTR'у (отдельным пунктом, на полном серьёзе) того же с некоторых пор желаю ежедневно, безо всякого парадного пафоса, произнося формулу Прибежища... %)

Как итог: подобные некорректные, мягко говоря, приёмы ведения полемики (наряду с неоднократными попытками оскорбить, подменами понятий и передёргиваниями, на которые указывал BTR'у не только в той же теме) полагаю глубоко бесчестными не только для буддистов и не считаю возможным оставлять их без ответа.
Остальное -- на усмотрение модератов.

----------

Дондог (03.11.2011), Карма Палджор (03.11.2011), Марина В (20.11.2011)

----------

